# fick's 2010 Mausoleum



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

It reached a whole 27 degrees yesterday which was warm enough for me to finally mess around in the garage for a couple hours:googly: It may not be much yet, but this is one of the projects I've been itching to start for a few months.

This is the basic frame for my mausoleum. It's 5'x5' all the way around with the peaks at 7'. The outside of it will be skinned in different layers of foam to acheive a chiseled stone look. Update pics will be posted. Any and all comments through my process are very much wanted, welcome and appreciated


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

At 27 degrees I am amazed you got anything built.. I would be lighting the wood on fire to stay warm! I will be watching your progress closely. I have wanted to make a mausoleum for a while now..


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I've put off building a mausoleum because of the storage issue. Looking at your frame and open roof, I see how a mausoleum could be made to collapse in the middle of the sides...like an accordian. And then just pushed to the side of garage.

Looks great so far. What are you using to hold the wood together? 

Btw...my garage hasn't had that much room since the builders were framing it. I expect to see photos of that garage filled with props by early October.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey...you can't fit very many folks into that..unless you section them...Looks great so far


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

> Btw...my garage hasn't had that much room since the builders were framing it.


He burned his car to stay warm!!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Great start! This will make for a wonderful addition to your haunt!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey ... looking good fick! Damn, you sure do have a lot of room in there to build! Keep up the good work and enjoy that heat wave! :googly:


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

thats pretty cool! keep up the good work!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Well you are off to a nice start. I would like to tell the hard part is behind you. But lately I am beginning to think that painting and adding texture take forever. Look forward to seeing it done.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

So far, so good. It's got a nice shape. Will you be able to get it out of the garage when it's done?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Might wanna make that semi-collapsible as its so big....but it looks great!

And you have the neatest garage I have ever seen.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Geez, I wish we had a garage, even a 27 degree one


The framework looks great. When you're done, will you come to our house and build us a new shed just like it?


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm always amazed at how many different skills you become proficient at while decorating for a haunt! Nice job, I'm thinking it'll come out rockin'!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

HalloweenZombie said:


> So far, so good. It's got a nice shape. Will you be able to get it out of the garage when it's done?


Yes I will be able to get it out of the garage...it's built as 4 separate sections and it's just 4 screws holding it together for these pics. For storage issues, the finished mausoleum will be all separate pieces that can quickly be bolted together easily and then taken apart again for storage...well that's the plan at least:googly:

Thanks for all the input so far everyone, much appreciated


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looking good so far. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks great so far fick, i also built mine with ease of storage in mine. My 4 walls come apart with just a twist of some wing nuts.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like a great start. Are you going to have an FCG in your mausoleum?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looking good! I like the proportions. Can't wait to start a mausoleum of my own. Looking forward to seeing how yours comes together.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Looks like a great start. Are you going to have an FCG in your mausoleum?


As of right now, I am undecided as to what will be in the finished mausoleum, but a FCG was the 1st thing that crossed my mind. I'll worry about that after this is finished.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am planning on making one too. This one will be my second one.(I should get a metal) Yours is looking good!


----------



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

*mind if I borrow some of that?*

I was hoping to do one this year for my grave yard. Looks good, I will keep an eye on it for sure. It aint much better here in Florida either!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Palehorse, Where exactly is auburndale? I'm in Miami, how far is it from here?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

howlin mad jack said:


> Hey Palehorse, Where exactly is auburndale? I'm in Miami, how far is it from here?


You might want to send a PM or visitor message. He may not see the question here, and it's a mite off topic


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job fick I missed the debut of this some how short people have so much tallent hahahaha just kiddin great start


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Picked up a bunch of styrofoam on way home from work yesterday, should have a couple update pics for you this weekend.
Still debating on what I want the entrance to look like, not sure if I want the top of it to have a rounded arch, or to follow the basic frame and have it be a peak


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Looks good so far, but maybe I'm missing the obvious here. You are building a structure and designing it so it can be taken apart for storage??? It seems like if you just cover it with plywood and then add the foam stone and hard coat it you have a perfectly good storage building for the rest of your cemetery. Let's face it....with our obsession of building more than we can possibly store, a small out building like this seems like a perfect solution to me.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Sweet looking....also very envious of the clean/organized garage


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I FINALLY have some update pics
For me, the easy part of this project is now done. The details, trim, weathering and painting will be the most difficult for me. Don't worry, I'll enjoy a few beers while I work out those details:googly:

last look at the basic frame, 3 walls skinned with 3/4" styrofoam









Then the inside got painted black









And the front attached









The roof pieces are done and waiting to be put on, but they have to remain in my living room to let the glue fully cure until tomorrow.

Suggestions, comments, everything welcome


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Fick your "girly" is showing...whats that clear, protective, barrier on the garage floor called?

Looking good


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The Creepster said:


> Fick your "girly" is showing...whats that clear, protective, barrier on the garage floor called?
> 
> Looking good


Well....I didn't want to get paint on my garage foor 
I'm a neat freak nerd, but it's always easy to clean up, there's never a mess


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Is it going to be a dog house in the off season


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see your dog likes to help out as well

(Geez, Spooky1, you read my mind again:googly


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Love the "Doghouse". Great work so far. I've never seen the yellow foambard before. Who makes that??


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats going to be nice. How will you store it?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

DOGS RULE! 

Looking good fick, only thing to make the build better ... GET YOUR GARAGE FLOOR MESSY! How the heck does anybody build in a place that clean! 

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That's turning out great! Can't wait to see it completed!
:jol:.


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice! Good craftsmanship on the frame, can't wait to see the progress. :biggrineton:


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

It looks good are you going to put a Flying Crank ghost inside?


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Looking good. Wow, that garage is empty. LOL


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looking good! Do you have any detail shots of the corners in how it goes together and comes apart?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, a flying crank ghost would look good in there. Maybe a little fog and proper lighting. Nice bones to start off with. Can't wait to see the progression. Thanks for sharing it with us. Oh, and yes, like everyone has commented.... nice large working space! Lucky you. Making it somewhat collapsable would be a huge benefit. I make all of props collapsable for easy storage.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job fick your very tallented looking foward to essing more of this creation great job


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice job!! really looking forward to seeing it finished!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking good! I don't think your dog will mind at all if you leave it up outside.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Uruk-Hai said:


> Looking good! Do you have any detail shots of the corners in how it goes together and comes apart?


Great question...I will take pics of the corners and also of it completely taken apart and stored

IMU...someday my garage will be messy and I will take a pic just for you...but it won't be anytime soon:googly:

Thanks for all great comments everyone, very much appreciated


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Yea you should show more pics with different lighting effects!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Been a little busy with work this week so no real updates yet, but quick look at the one of the corners as requested to basically see how it is put together

top corner before:










same top corner when together:










Then the edge of the side once screwed back together:










My entire frame is built out of crappy warped 2x2's (which I got for 1/2 price) and just made sure that when I cut the foam skin, that it overlapped everything and makes for a fairly smooth outside skin


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

*New Update*

Slowly moving along, but I'm in no big rush yet. Spent the last 3 weeks trying to imagine what I want my finished mausoleum to look like and I finally came up with a very simple and almost crude design which I think will fit in quite well with my yard. 


















Eventually there will be a skull above the door way entrance.

For now, just want to know if I should change things or what you all think


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

fick, it's looking great. I like the distressed look you're giving it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Simple is good


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks really great. I have been wanting to build one for a long time. You gave me some motivation to start planning a design. Thanks for sharing. Again super great job!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

This is coming along fantastically! Simple can be very elegant & I've seen very simple real funerary buildings that look this good. Great job so far & keep up the wonderful workmanship.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Have to agree with everyone else, great job!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Looks great. This is what I envisioned mine looking like...kinda. Since I can't build worth a, well, you know, I just painted that giant block of foam to look like a mausoleum. Wish my garage looked like that....so does hubby!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

what a pile of junk!!!! hahahaha just kidding it looks amazing I'm really digging the details


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Done...for the most part*

This is pretty much my finished mausoleum for now. Gonna take it back apart tomorrow and store it until october. My moss supply was much smaller than I remembered, so more touches of that will be added at a later time.

I set this up in the backyard friday morning because of the forcast of wind, I wanted to see how it would hold up...I'm thrilled I was standing in it during gusts of 25-30 mph winds and besides the sound of styrofoam rubbing here and there, I never saw the structure itself move.










sidewall









otherside wall









backwall


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Have to quick add, the reason I'm not taking it down tonight, is one of the neighbor kids came over and asked if Ken can rescue Barbie out of "the castle" as she calls it, tomorrow afternoon. She also thinks it would have been much prettier if I would have painted it pink and put lace on it


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Awwww....wait til she sees it with the spooky ghost insde! MWAHAHAAHAAA!!! :smilevil:


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks Freakin' awesome! Great attention to detail, I love the stone look, cracking, & moss. Very well done.

No, please do not turn it into the Grand Barbie Mausoleum with the pink & the lace...:googly:


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Great job Fick, the crosses and columns really add some great detail and I love the paint job as well!! The fact you can take it apart to store it is a major bonus!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... that looks great! Very nice build ... thanks for sharing!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Very nice. Your attention to detail is amazing! I'll place my order now, if that's ok...lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So when you cash in those frequent flier miles to see IMU's pirate prop, you can swing on down to Gaithersburg and build one of those for our yard as well


Well done, Fick, and I agree - the ability to take it apart for storage is a real plus.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That looks awesome. You're going to have to name the FGC Barbie for the little girl next door.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> So when you cash in those frequent flier miles to see IMU's pirate prop, you can swing on down to Gaithersburg and build one of those for our yard as well
> 
> Well done, Fick, and I agree - the ability to take it apart for storage is a real plus.


you realize the cost of my labor to build one for you would be pretty high, at least a case of beer


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... I wasn't gonna charge anything to have your picture taken with my pirate prop ... might have to reconsider .... hmmmm, case of beer?????    LOL

Just have to let me know when you're going to be here! 



fick209 said:


> you realize the cost of my labor to build one for you would be pretty high, at least a case of beer


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks Awesome! Would 2 cases of beer cover construction AND shipping??


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

That turned out great- I especially love the moss! Happy haunting!


----------

